# Möglichkeit ein komplettes PRG zu schützen??



## Olafius (9 November 2007)

Hallo,

habe ich bei Step 7 die Möglichkeit ein komplettes Programm auf einmal mit dem Know-Hoe-Schutz zu versehen, oder muß ich das für jeden Baustein extra ausführen ?

Danke schonmal

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## afk (9 November 2007)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß das Setzen vom Know-How-Schutz im Anwendungsprogramm IMHO unter Strafe gestellt gehört, ist das eh sinnlos, da der Schutz nach meinen Erfahrungen ziemlich leicht geknackt werden kann ...

Gruß Axel


----------



## godi (9 November 2007)

Wenn du das ganze Programm schützen willst dann kannst du auch in der Hardwarekonfiguration bei den Eigenschaften der CPU einen Passwortschutz vergeben.

godi


----------



## Gerhard K (9 November 2007)

Also den Know-How zu umgehen ist wirklich einfach.Lohnt sich ja gar nicht mehr wirklich den zu nutzen.
Lg Gerhard


----------



## godi (9 November 2007)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> Also den Know-How zu umgehen ist wirklich einfach.Lohnt sich ja gar nicht mehr wirklich den zu nutzen.
> Lg Gerhard


 
Ausser du hast deine geschützten Bausteine in SCL geschrieben. Dann kann man meistens mit dem AWL Code eh nichts mehr anfangenweil man da nicht durchblickt.


----------



## Werner54 (9 November 2007)

*Schutz oder nicht?*

Hallo,

ob der KnowHowSchutz wirklich ein vernünftiges Zugangsmanagement ersetzen kann, sei mal dahingestellt. Vor unbeabsichtigtem oder leichtfertigen Fummeln durch nicht ausgebildetes Personal schützt er allemal. Mit geeigneter Ausrüstung und genügend Erfahrung finden böse Buben und Mädchen überall ein Schlupfloch.


----------



## afk (9 November 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Vor unbeabsichtigtem oder leichtfertigen Fummeln durch nicht ausgebildetes Personal schützt er allemal.


Wie man aus versehen und ganz unabsichtlich Step7 starten, Bausteine öffnen, ändern und wieder in die SPS laden kann, ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Leichtfertig rumgefummelt wird IMHO meistens von Leuten, die zumindest der eigenen Meinung nach eine dafür ausreichende Fachkompetenz besitzen ...



Werner54 schrieb:


> Mit geeigneter Ausrüstung und genügend Erfahrung finden böse Buben und Mädchen überall ein Schlupfloch.


Genau darum sollte man das ja auch lassen. Wenn irgendwelche Siemens-Bausteine geschützt sind, die für jeden (käuflich) verfügbar sind, dann ist mir das egal. Aber wenn ein SPS-Programmierer seine für das Projekt selbst geschriebenen Bausteine schützt, damit kein anderer was an dem Projekt ändern kann, dann sollte ihm der zahlende Kunde mal ordentlich in den A.... treten. Allein der Versuch sollte schon strafbar sein. :twisted: 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Bitverbieger (9 November 2007)

JA,
afk spricht mir da aus der Seele.


----------



## godi (9 November 2007)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> JA,
> afk spricht mir da aus der Seele.


 
Aber warum sollte der Maschinenhersteller der zb Standartmaschinen macht nicht wollen das seine Bausteine geschützt sind oder ein Passwort vergeben wird wenn er den Quellcode dazu nicht verkauft?

Bei Sondermaschinen bin ich aber auch voll dafür das man keinen Schutz vergibt weil es sonst echt mühsam ist einen Fehler zu finden oder man kann nicht mal kleine Änderungen durchführen.

godi


----------



## zotos (9 November 2007)

Beim Thema Know How Schutz koch hier regelmäßig das Blut.

Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit ein ganzes Projekt unter Know How Schutz zu stellen. Aber wie der werte Kollege godi bereits erwähnt hat kann man die CPU mit einem Passwort versehen.


----------



## afk (10 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Beim Thema Know How Schutz koch hier regelmäßig das Blut.


Das liegt vielleicht ganz einfach daran, daß der Know-How-Schutz alles andere als sachdienlich ist, da er ja in wenigen Sekunden ausgehebelt werden kann. 

Trotzdem gibt es mehr als genug SPS-Programmierer, die ganz einfach nicht wissen, wie es geht, oder die auf der Baustelle in Hinterindien feststellen, daß sie vergessen haben, die entsprechenden Tools auf's neue Notebook zu kopieren. Und in solchen Fällen kostet der Sch... einfach nur unnötig Zeit und Geld.

Was Standartmaschinen angeht (gibt es sowas wirklich, oder ist das auch so ein unausrottbares Gerücht wie das mit dem Weihnachtsmann ? ), da würde ich mir einen effektiveren Schutz suchen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## godi (10 November 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Was Standartmaschinen angeht (gibt es sowas wirklich, oder ist das auch so ein unausrottbares Gerücht wie das mit dem Weihnachtsmann ? ), da würde ich mir einen effektiveren Schutz suchen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
Ja Standartmaschinen gibt es wo immer die selbe Software drinnen ist!
Da werden eben die Maschinendaten nur mehr über das OP eingestellt und eventuell noch wenn ein Zuförderband oder Abförderband dazukommt auch übers OP eingestellt und das wars.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2007)

ein relativ effizienter Schutz wäre für mich, dem Endkunden nur den undokumentierten Code mit nichtssagenden Symbolen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Bis der nachvollzogen ist, kann man das auch neu schreiben ... behaupt ich mal. Bei know-how-Schutz allein liegen ja immerhin noch die Symbole der Instanz im Klartext vor - relativ viel Nahrung für böse Mädchen, die den Code trotz know-how-schutz doch aufdecken können.


----------



## Rudi (11 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ein relativ effizienter Schutz wäre für mich, dem Endkunden nur den undokumentierten Code mit nichtssagenden Symbolen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Bis der nachvollzogen ist, kann man das auch neu schreiben ... behaupt ich mal. Bei know-how-Schutz allein liegen ja immerhin noch die Symbole der Instanz im Klartext vor - relativ viel Nahrung für böse Mädchen, die den Code trotz know-how-schutz doch aufdecken können.


 
Hoffentlich zahlt ein Kunde solchen Programmierern auch mit ungedeckten Schecks.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ein relativ effizienter Schutz wäre für mich ...


... wobei man bei der Frage zwischen dem ob und wie differenzieren sollte. Sicherlich ist der 90% oder meinetwegen auch der 99%-Fall ordendlich dokumentierter Code.

Bei dem in diesem Forum veröffentlichten Tankanlagenprogramm wäre ich allerdings sofort dafür, die Menschheit davor zu schützen


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2007)

*was soll ein PRG-Schutz bewirken*

Bei dem Thema stellen sich mir ständig die Haare auf.
Warum will ein Programmierer sein Programm schützen.
1.)
Er möchte nicht, das unqualifiziertes Personal in seinem Programm rumpfuscht.
OK. Kann ich nachvollziehen. Viel schlimmer als unqualifiziertes Personal ist aber jemand, der von sich aus behauptet tierisch Ahnung zu haben und nur weil er mal das Wort "SPS" gehört hat denkt, er kann jetzt programmieren.
Sollte ein Kunde in einem funktionstüchtigen Programm rumpfuschen und es kommt dadurch zu einer Störung, ist er selber schuld!!
Ein Bausteinvergleich brachte bisher immer noch die Wahrheit ans Licht.

2.)
Er hat jede menge Zeit und Geld in Entwicklung und Optimierung des Programmes investiert und möchte nicht, das ein anderer seine Ideen "klaut".
Aber. der Kunde hat die Anlage gekauft (und hoffendlich auch bezahlt) und erwartet eine ordentliche Dokumentation. Dazu zählt auch eine ordentliche Dokumentation des Programmes.

Wer mir eine Anlage verkauft und dazu den undokumentierten Code liefert,
bekommt nie wieder einen Auftrag von mir.


----------



## IBN-Service (11 November 2007)

Pizza schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema stellen sich mir ständig die Haare auf.
> Warum will ein Programmierer sein Programm schützen.
> 1.)
> ...
> ...



Hallo Pizza,

volle Zustimmung.

Böse Zungen behaupten, es gäbe noch einen dritten Grund für den
KnowHow - Schutz:

3.)
Der Programmierer programmiert so grottenschlechten Spagetthicode,
das er verzweifelt versucht, diesen vor dem Rest der Menschheit zu
verbergen....   

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2007)

Na ja, da kann man viel drüber streiten, die Chinesen meinen ja, Kopieren ist die höchste Form der Würdigung. Wenn ihr aber eure eigenen Standardbausteine bei der Konkurrenz im Programm wiederfindet oder ein ganz schlauer Instandhalter euren Baustein mit wenigen Anweisungen, so vernichtet hat, daß der eigentliche Zweck nicht mehr erfüllt werden kann? Das sind zwei Punkte, die ich problemlos akzeptiere, aber das auch nur bei Standardbausteinen, welche immer wieder genau so und sehr häufig eingesetzt werden. (Ventilanschaltungen etc.)

@pizza


> Ein Bausteinvergleich brachte bisher immer noch die Wahrheit ans Licht.


Von wegen, der alte Stand ist schneller wieder auf der CPU als du "STOP" sagen kannst.


----------



## IBN-Service (11 November 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Von wegen, der alte Stand ist schneller wieder auf der CPU als du "STOP" sagen kannst.



Hallo Ralle,

aber der alte Stand ist dann ja wieder "fehlerfrei".

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> aber der alte Stand ist dann ja wieder "fehlerfrei".
> 
> ...



Es ging ja darum:



> Sollte ein Kunde in einem funktionstüchtigen Programm rumpfuschen und es kommt dadurch zu einer Störung, ist er selber schuld!!
> Ein Bausteinvergleich brachte bisher immer noch die Wahrheit ans Licht.



Wenn der Kunde eine Programmänderung macht, die zur Beschädigung der Maschine führt, spielt er den alten Stand ein und fertig. Wer will ihm dann was nachweisen? Aber das geht ja so oder so, egal ob mit oder ohne Know-How-Schutz :???:. Dagegen hilft nur der Passwortschutz der CPU und das geht ja eigentlich gar nicht, es sei denn, du wohnst gleich neben der Anlage. Sowas will natürlich auch kaum ein Kunde in seiner Anlage haben.


----------



## IBN-Service (11 November 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es ging ja darum:
> 
> Wenn der Kunde eine Programmänderung macht, die zur Beschädigung der Maschine führt, spielt er den alten Stand ein und fertig. Wer will ihm dann was nachweisen?



Hallo Ralle,

jaja, das hatte ich schon realisiert.

Aber mit dem "alten Stand" liesse sich die Maschine ja nicht beschädigen
(sollte wenigstens so sein...). Und das kann man dann ja schon 
nachweisen.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Von wegen, der alte Stand ist schneller wieder auf der CPU als du "STOP" sagen kannst.


muss ich dir zustimmen

Wenn du an deine Anlage gerufen wirst, weil es einfach nicht funktioniert, wirst als erstes einen Bausteinvergleich durchführen.

Hat der Instandhalter den Originalbaustein wieder aufgespult, hat er seinen Fehler ja hoffendlich eingesehen.

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.
Originalprogramme verändern gehört eigendlich verboten.
Aber als Instandhalter musst du die Programme lesen können und in bestimmten Fällen brauchst du als "Instandhalter" Funktionen, in denen du Zustande und Werte aufzeichnest oder vergleichst.
Das geht nicht immer ohne Zusatzcode.

Wenn dann mein Anlagenhersteller (Anlage über TeleService erreichbar) nicht greifbar ist, was soll ich machen ?? 

Wenn mir dann als Dokumentation nur ein AG-Abzug vorliegt, na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2007)

Pizza schrieb:


> muss ich dir zustimmen
> 
> Wenn du an deine Anlage gerufen wirst, weil es einfach nicht funktioniert, wirst als erstes einen Bausteinvergleich durchführen.
> 
> ...



Ja natürlich, Bausteine, die nicht offen sind, müssen auch so geschrieben und getestet sein, daß der Instandhalter da nicht rein muß (deswegen  nur für Standardbausteine), alles andere muß für ihn zugänglich sein, das ist ja auch im Interesse des Anlagenbauers, wer will schon gerne 400 km fahren, um aus einem Oder ein Und zu machen .


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2007)

...
es juckt mich ja schon die ganze Zeit in den Fingern, hier auch was beizusteuern ... nun hat sich der kleine rote Mann auf meiner Schulter durchgesetzt ...:twisted: 

Zum Thema Standard-Bausteine:
Ich bin da voll der Meinung von Ralle. Ich habe da auch einige, die ich mit KH-Schutz versehe. Der Hintergrund hier ist allerdings nur der, das meine Leute gleich sehen : "hier brauchst du einen Fehler nicht zu suchen - der Baustein ist / kann nicht zuständig sein".

Zum Thema Instandhaltung:
Habe ich viele Jahre für ein großes Unternehmen gemacht. Hier wurden Anlagen von uns selbst umgebaut und aber auch welche zugekauft.
Hier muss ich einfach sagen (Sorry Pizza), dass wir selbst bei den zugekauften Anlagen IMMER mit den Herstellern mithalten konnten und oftmals der letzte Schliff bei den Anlagen von uns kam.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Bausteine zu schützen, außer zu dem o.g. Zweck, ist Quatsch.
Leider hat sich bisher der Verfasser dieses Beitrages noch nicht wieder zu alle dem geäußert ... bin mal gespannt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2007)

Leider kann ich hier kein Beispiel reinstellen, da nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist.

Anlage mit CPU 414-2DP
ca 260 dig.Eingänge, 120 dig Ausgänge, 80 anal.Ausgänge, 8 Zählerkarten und zahlreiche Servos über DP
Ladespeicher belegt mit 142.850 (also kein kleines Programm)

Das Programm wurde teilweise in SCL bzw AWL (Ich arbeite wenn es Sinn macht nur in AWL) erstellt.

Als Doku habe ich nach langen hin und her nur den AG-Abzug bekommen.
Auf die Vertragsbedingungen habe ich damals noch keinen Einfluss nehmen können.

Die Anlage steht still, keine Fehlermeldung am OP und der Programmierer sitzt irgendwo in Russland.

Vielleicht könnt ihr meinen Frust verstehen.:sm10:

@LL
In meiner alten Firma haben wir auch erweitert und optimiert.
Aber momentan sind wir halt noch teilweise in der Gewährleistungsphase und da heisst es nun mal "Finger weg"


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2007)

Pizza schrieb:


> Leider kann ich hier kein Beispiel reinstellen, da nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist.
> 
> Anlage mit CPU 414-2DP
> ca 260 dig.Eingänge, 120 dig Ausgänge, 80 anal.Ausgänge, 8 Zählerkarten und zahlreiche Servos über DP
> ...



Klar können wir deinen Frust verstehen, das geht so wirklich gar nicht!

*/Scherzmode On

Hätte dir die Doku in Russisch wirklich weitergeholfen?

Scherzmode OFF /*


----------



## Pizza (11 November 2007)

nee, hätte nich 

Programmierer ist aus Deutschland, war damals nur in Russland zur IB

Habe aber mit viel Mühe und Aufwand das Prog soweit auskommentiert und Symbole angelegt, dass man sich nun einigermaßen zurecht findet.

Als positiven Nebeneffekt kann ich nur sagen:
Ich hab dabei jede Menge gelernt (Mehr als ein Crash-Kurs bei Siemens)


----------



## zotos (11 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> jaja, das hatte ich schon realisiert.
> 
> ...



1. Kann man da (bei der S7) was verbindlich aus dem Diagnose Puffer auslesen?

2. Wie haltet ihr es mit der Garantie wenn jemand irgendwas am Programm ändert?


----------



## MSB (11 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 1. Kann man da (bei der S7) was verbindlich aus dem Diagnose Puffer auslesen?
> 
> 2. Wie haltet ihr es mit der Garantie wenn jemand irgendwas am Programm ändert?



Zu 1.
Wenn die Programmänderungen nicht dazu geführt hat, das auf eine nicht vorhandene EA-Adresse / DB oder ähnlichem zugegriffen wird,
oder es sich wirklich um einen groben Programmierfehler handelte,
steht im Diagnosepuffer überhaupt nichts "verdächtiges".

Zu 2.
Bei Anlagen wird im Regelfall nur eine Gewährleisung gewährt und keine Garantie.
Insofern ist meine Gewährleistung bei einer (nachweisbaren) Softwareänderung definitiv erloschen.

Das würde strenggenommen selbst bei einem ausgetauschten Schütz/Relais gelten,
wenn den nicht ich beigesteuert habe (sofern sowas innerhalb von 2 Jahren kaputt geht).

Das ganze stellt die rechtliche Sachlage dar, in der Praxis reagiert man da natürlich ein wenig flexibler.
Hier lautet das Stichwort wieder "Partnerschaft mit den Kunden".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBN-Service (11 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 1. Kann man da (bei der S7) was verbindlich aus dem Diagnose Puffer auslesen?
> 
> 2. Wie haltet ihr es mit der Garantie wenn jemand irgendwas am Programm ändert?



Hallo Zoto,

das mit der "Garantie" ist ja bei Software so eine Sache.

Wenn Windows abstürzt und dabei ein Dokument verloren geht, an dem du ein paar Stunden gearbeitet hast, 
wird dir dann Bill Gates deinen Schaden ersetzen? 

Es ist eigendlich die Regel, dass nach Inbetriebnahmeabschluss eine Abnahme mit dem Kunden stattfindet, 
es werden übliche und auch unübliche (aber dennoch mögliche) Situationen getestet.
Natürlich kann man nicht alle Eventualitäten erfassen, dass ist unmöglich,
aber man muss der *Sorgfalltspflicht *genüge tun!

In meinen 10 Jahren Selbständigkeit ist bisher noch *kein einziger* Garantiefall an mich herann getragen worden (auf Holz klopf...).

Zwischenzeitlich hat sich auch so ein umfangreiches Erfahrungsgerüst aufgebaut,
das ich meist mögliche Problemquellen erkenne und eliminiere, bevor  ernsthafte Probleme auftreten.

Bei meinen Gewerken handelt es sich zu 95% um Sondermaschinen,
stellenweise um Prototypen, so dass die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Kunden
und ein effektiver "After sales service" sehr wichtig ist.

Und wenn mal Probleme oder Fragen auftauchen,
so habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es 1000 mal besser ist,
mit den Leuten / Servicepersonal / Programmierern vor Ort (sofern vorhanden) die Lage zu klären
und Unterstützung zu leisten, als seine Bausteine mit KnowHow Protect oder ähnlichem zu "schützen".

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## zotos (11 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> das mit der "Garantie" ist ja bei Software so eine Sache.
> 
> Wenn Windows abstürzt und dabei ein Dokument verloren geht, an dem du ein paar Stunden gearbeitet hast,
> ...



Der vergleich hinkt. Wir verkaufen Maschinen und da ist die Software und Hardware recht eng verknüpft.

Wenn die Firmware von einem Auto Mucken macht würde man ja auch ein kostenloses Update erwarten. Aber wenn jetzt jemand an der Firmware rum bastelt, wird es schwer bei einem Ausfall (mit Unfall) die Schuld in eine Richtung zu schieben ohne das genau zu analysieren.

Das Beispiel ist jetzt auch weit hergeholt aber das Auto Beispiel ist eben immer sehr beliebt.

Wir haben damit aber auch keine Probleme -> Gut gezogene Kunden sind viel wert ;o)


----------



## IBN-Service (11 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist jetzt auch weit hergeholt aber das Auto Beispiel ist eben immer sehr beliebt.



Du nimmst mir das Wort aus dem Mund.
Ich fand den Vergleich auch etwas absurd ...  



zotos schrieb:


> Wir haben damit aber auch keine Probleme -> Gut gezogene Kunden sind viel wert ;o)



Ja, da sagst du was!
Auch diese Diskussion mit "Zahlungssicherung" geht völlig an mir vorbei.
Mit sowas habe ich noch keine ernsthaften Probleme gehabt.

Aber vielleicht liegt dass auch daran, dass ich meine Arbeit ordentlich mache, wer weis?

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## afk (11 November 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Punkte, die ich problemlos akzeptiere, aber das auch nur bei Standardbausteinen, welche immer wieder genau so und sehr häufig eingesetzt werden. (Ventilanschaltungen etc.)


Da bleibt immer noch die Definitionsfrage, was ein Standardbaustein ist. Wenn es sich dabei um Bausteine handelt, die eine Firma an jeden Interessenten zu einem marktüblichen Preis verkauft, und diese Firma mit dem Verkauf dieser Bausteine ihren Umsatz (zumindest zum Teil) macht, dann sind Schutzmaßnahmen nur recht und billig. Standardsoftware ganz allgemein ist das, was viele einsetzen, und was sich jeder kaufen kann.

Manch ein Programmierer meint aber, sein selbstgeschriebener Baustein für irgendwas sei schon ein Standardbaustein, blos weil er ihn selbst schon bei mehr als 2 Programmen eingesetzt hat. Und das vielzitierte Argument, das diese Bausteine ja fehlerfrei sind, blos weil der entsprechende Programmierer das meint, finde ich einfach lächerlich. Wer von Euch hat noch nie einen Fehler in einem Programmteil gefunden, den er eigentlich für absolut fehlerfrei gehalten hat ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Zoto,
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


 

100% ACK


----------



## MW (13 November 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde eine Programmänderung macht, die zur Beschädigung der Maschine führt, spielt er den alten Stand ein und fertig. Wer will ihm dann was nachweisen? Aber das geht ja so oder so, egal ob mit oder ohne Know-How-Schutz :???:.


 

Man kann das doch nachweisen, in der Online ansicht vom Bausteinordner gibt´s doch das Änderungsdatum. Oder irre ich mich da ?


Mir is nämlich vor kurzem was merkwürdiges untergekommen,
in einer unserer Anlagen lief was nicht so wie es sollte --> rechner ran und rein geschaut --> ging aber nicht weil baustein 45 min vorher geändert wurde, es war aber keiner da dran ??? Hersteller angerufen ---> die haben angeblich auch nix gemacht ---> alten Baustein wieder rauf ---> alles gut und in der Onlineansicht steht seit dem, dass Datum von diesem Tag in der Spalte: letzte Änderung


----------



## Perfektionist (13 November 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Man kann das doch nachweisen, in der Online ansicht vom Bausteinordner gibt´s doch das Änderungsdatum. Oder irre ich mich da ?
> 
> ...


 
hab mal eben versucht, das nachzustellen. Ergebnis: online und offline hab ich jeweils gleiches Änderungsdatum.

Sowas wie einen Zeitstempel für den Zeitpunkt der Übertragung auf das AG kenne ich nicht. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Pizza (13 November 2007)

komme zum gleichen Ergebnis

ist der Originalbaustei noch irgendwo vorhanden und wird dieser zurückgespielt, habe ich in der Onlinedarstellung des gleiche Änderungsdatum.
So eine Art Logdatei in der SPS währ schon nicht schlecht

Habe schon selbst erlebt das Kollegen das falsche Projekt (oder eine alte Version) geöffnet haben und einen Baustein beobachten wollten.

Wird dann ohne Verstand auf "Ja" gedrückt habe ich ein Problem.
Natührlich schwört der "nette Kollege" hoch und heilig, er hätte keine Änderungen vorgenommen.

Kurz:
Manchmal wünsche ich mir schon einen Schreibschutz


----------



## MW (13 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hab mal eben versucht, das nachzustellen. Ergebnis: online und offline hab ich jeweils gleiches Änderungsdatum.


 
okay, dann muss ich morgen auch nochma nachschauen, bin eigendlich ziemlich sicher gewesen, dass das so ist, aber vielleicht hatte ich nen knick in der Optik


----------



## Toyoraner (13 November 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Zum Thema Instandhaltung:
> ...


 
100% Zustimm! Unsere Anlagen (Fördertechnik, Roboterzellen etc.) stehen nun schon 3 Jahre und laufen soweit. Trotzdem findet man immer wieder Programmierfehler oder es gibt Änderungs-/Optimierungswünsche.
Einmal war ein Programmierer eines Anlagenbauers bei uns und der sagte wortwörtlich, das die IH´s/Programmierer der Anlagenkäufer, nach einiger Zeit die Maschine(Programm) besser kenne als er selbst.

Zum Thema Standartbausteine, es ist oft nötig auch deren Code lesen zu müssen. Einfach um zu verstehen, was wie funktioniert z.Bsp. ein Baustein der einen Frequenzumrichter ansteuert. Gibt da echt komplexe Dinger, da schwitzt man ganz schön eh man das Versteht.
Ist doch wie ne Art Open-Source. Jeder kann davon profitieren und ggf.
durch Änderungen Verbesserungen einbringen, die wiederum einem anderen Programmierer helfen.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2007)

warum eine so leidenschaftlich kontrovers geführte Diskussion?

Problem: Anlage ist nicht gleich Anlage, Maschine nicht gleich Maschine, Kunde nicht gleich Kunde, Hersteller nicht gleich Hersteller. Von Zwischenhändlern und den jeweiligen Vertragsgestaltungen ganz zu schweigen. Alle Facetten von grau. Ob Schutz, wie Schutz, wessen Eigentum, welche Qualität ... da gibt es keinerlei pauschale Antworten.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2007)

> ... warum eine so leidenschaftlich kontrovers geführte Diskussion ?


... ist einfach ein Thema, zu dem jeder so seine Meinung hat ...


> ... Anlage ist nicht gleich Anlage, Maschine nicht gleich Maschine, Kunde nicht gleich Kunde, Hersteller nicht gleich Hersteller ...


... und daraus ergeben sich zwangsläufig die vielen dargestellten Facetten.
Ich sehe das insgesamt genau wie du ... 
Vor allen Dingen war die Überschrift dieses Beitrages ja eine ganz andere und leider hat der verfasser sich ja bisher nicht dazu hinreissen lassen, zu erklären was der Hintergrund seiner Frage war ...:twisted: 

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und leider hat der verfasser sich ja bisher nicht dazu hinreissen lassen, zu erklären was der Hintergrund seiner Frage war ...:twisted:


 
ja, was für ein Hintergrund? vielleicht :twisted: ??? oder doch nur  ? Oder soll uns das hier sagen, dass wir (und da nehme ich mich nicht aus) öfter mal den eigenen Standpunkt daraufhin überprüfen sollten, ob es der wirklich einzig richtige Standpunkt ist?

Der Fönig hats übrigens schon recht früh gesehen, wies ausgeht...


Gruß an alle


----------



## afk (14 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Oder soll uns das hier sagen, dass wir (und da nehme ich mich nicht aus) öfter mal den eigenen Standpunkt daraufhin überprüfen sollten, ob es der wirklich einzig richtige Standpunkt ist?


Das sollte man jederzeit tun, aber wenn man das ohne eine kontroverse Diskussion macht, dann läuft das darauf raus, einfach den Standpunkt eines Anderen zu übernehmen, ohne darüber nachzudenken. Ich ziehe es jedenfalls vor, meine Meinung zu vertreten, solange ich davon überzeugt bin und mich kein Anderer mit guten Argumenten eines Besseren belehrt. 

Solche Diskussionen wie diese hier sind doch das Salz in der Suppe eines Forums, solange es nicht in persönliche Beleidigungen abrutscht ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 November 2007)

... genau so ...


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2007)

na ja, ich bin wohl selber mit zuviel Leidenschaft bei diesem Thema dabei


----------

